
The myth of “forcing people out of their cars” - ALee
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2018/3/19/17135678/sb-827-cars-california-transit-trains-buses
======
jdlyga
It works in New York since we have 24/7 subways and are very densely
populated. It's a pedestrian city.

~~~
nugi
But still the sound of horns.

